# Anyone using Leap Motion with Sketchup?



## kevintunis (Oct 14, 2010)

I have been reading about Leap Motion https://www.leapmotion.com/ where you can use hands with gestures to design projects. I use Sketchup a lot when I am designing a new project and thought that this would be the perfect tool; as if you are like me, you design with a pencil on paper or a pen on a white board. If you are using Leap Motion with Sketchup can you tell us how you are using it, how you set it up and what your experience with it so far has been?

Also here is a interesting video of Elon Musk using Leep Motion to design a rocket


----------

